# Was twins, the other sac has not gone at 15 weeks



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

I found out at 7 weeks we were pg with twins, at 10 weeks we found out that we had lost one, we were told the other sac already looked to be breaking down and I should absorb the sac, if I experienced any bleeding then they would scan me again. I had no bleeding and finally had my 12 week scan yesterday anyway we were shocked to find out that the other sac has carried on growing and is the size of 13 weeks with the bean we lost still inside   thankfully the other baby is doing really well  

We have to see a consultant next week as they said that I might need more scans to keep an eye on it, I am just wondering if this can cause any complications for the other baby? Also what happens if my body does not absorb it? Can it just stay there? Will or can they do anything to make the other sac go without effecting the other baby?

Thanks for your help, I am just starting to get worried again for the baby that is doing ok.

Take care xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Any advise?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Any advise at all? Or should I just wait for my consultation? Does no response means it is bad news  

Thanks for reading.


----------

